# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Loads of free books

## desA

Hi all.

I've received a few boxes of books stored in my earlier life in SA. I'll be going through the lot & pulling out what books I may need in terms of my specialist vocational requirements (thermal engineering).

The rest - mainly computer & business books - will be up for grabs, failing which they'll end up either being thrown away, or carted off to wherever.

Anyone know of a place where I could dump/dispose of these books? I'm in the Pinetown, KZN area. My first prize would be somewhere where folks can get some use from them. If not, then the paper-processing folks are welcome to them.

How to dispose of these in a responsible way?

----------


## AndyD

What knina quantity are you talking about? I would just put the unwanted ones in the recycling garbage. Any that aren't too outdated I would offer to a school library or similar.

----------


## AndriesH

The following come to mind :

Hospice AssociationSchools, for resale at a fair

----------

desA (17-Nov-10)

----------


## desA

Thanks Andries. Good ideas.   :Thumbup:

----------


## robinsonwang

> What knina quantity are you talking about? I would just put the unwanted ones in the recycling garbage. Any that aren't too outdated I would offer to a school library or similar.


to offer to a school library is good, but to give to orphanage or welfare would be better because the people where really need the books.
if you have time, you can do this.

----------

